# HELP!!!!! I forgot to bring yarn



## anneevamod

Anyone here from Las Vegas. I am here until Sunday and I can't believe I left my yarn at home. I have my needles....but no yarn. I feel like an addict without his/her drug. ANyone know of a good yarn shop here????


----------



## Jessica-Jean

anneevamod said:


> Anyone here from Las Vegas. I am here until Sunday and I can't believe I left my yarn at home. I have my needles....but no yarn. I feel like an addict without his/her drug. ANyone know of a good yarn shop here????


Don't panic. Look here: http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## RIO

THANK YOU so much for the information...I am going to visit my sister in Washington state for the entire month of July and I was happy to see there are 2 knitting shops I can and will visit! I just didn't want to bring my large bag of knitting since I will be limited on how much I can/will bring on the plane!



Jessica-Jean said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here from Las Vegas. I am here until Sunday and I can't believe I left my yarn at home. I have my needles....but no yarn. I feel like an addict without his/her drug. ANyone know of a good yarn shop here????
> 
> 
> 
> Don't panic. Look here: http://www.knitmap.com/
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## StellasKnits

OMG...a true knitter's emergency! I don't know what I'd do if I forgot any part of my knitting so I couldn't knit! Hope you find some yarn!


----------



## pugmom5

If you find some good deals on yarn, don't worry. Buy it and mail it home. That is what I do so I don't have alot of baggage to take with me.


----------



## anneevamod

RIO said:


> THANK YOU so much for the information...I am going to visit my sister in Washington state for the entire month of July and I was happy to see there are 2 knitting shops I can and will visit! I just didn't want to bring my large bag of knitting since I will be limited on how much I can/will bring on the plane!
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here from Las Vegas. I am here until Sunday and I can't believe I left my yarn at home. I have my needles....but no yarn. I feel like an addict without his/her drug. ANyone know of a good yarn shop here????
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahah I AM from Washington State!!! Where in Washington....I can steer you to the right one...Anne
> 
> Don't panic. Look here: http://www.knitmap.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## anneevamod

Jessica-Jean said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here from Las Vegas. I am here until Sunday and I can't believe I left my yarn at home. I have my needles....but no yarn. I feel like an addict without his/her drug. ANyone know of a good yarn shop here????
> 
> 
> 
> Don't panic. Look here: http://www.knitmap.com/
Click to expand...

Your a gem....thank you...but there is nothing near me . I guess people only want to gamble :?


----------



## Deb-Babbles

I use ziplock baggies to store yarn and clothes to travel. I put the item in, seal about 3\4 of the baggie, put a book on top of it that is larger tha the bag and push down hard. You have to leave the seam where you can finish sealing it. This most times reduces the space used by the item by at least half. I even do this with storage things at home, like yarn.


----------



## granny1

There is someone on here from Las Vegas. She had the lady from Australia visit her not too long ago. Can not for the life on me remember her name right now.


----------



## anneevamod

granny1 said:


> There is someone on here from Las Vegas. She had the lady from Australia visit her not too long ago. Can not for the life on me remember her name right now.


Thank you so much for trying. Turns out I am busy at the conference. It is the World Anti-Aging Conference...who knows...maybe I'll come home looking 18 again lol!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

anneevamod said:


> Anyone here from Las Vegas. I am here until Sunday and I can't believe I left my yarn at home. I have my needles....but no yarn. I feel like an addict without his/her drug. ANyone know of a good yarn shop here????


Wooly wonders on Tropicana and Pecos... on the east side of town.. they are very nice and very friendly...


----------



## knittingneedles

knittingneedles said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here from Las Vegas. I am here until Sunday and I can't believe I left my yarn at home. I have my needles....but no yarn. I feel like an addict without his/her drug. ANyone know of a good yarn shop here????
> 
> 
> 
> Wooly wonders on Tropicana and Pecos... on the east side of town.. they are very nice and very friendly...
Click to expand...

They are in the shopping plaza behind the Burger King...

Telephone
702-547-1661
Toll Free
888-299-6310
Postal address
3421 E Tropicana Ave Suite H Las Vegas, NV 89121
Electronic mail
General Information: [email protected]

I go to the knitting group on Thursday nights.. but they have them on Saturday too .. if you are around. .

Joyce the owner is really very sweet...and amazingly helpful


----------



## User5935

Tcomas gotten worse? I lived on Ft Lewis for 4 yrs, we moved away in 06, but I remember a few casinos were new or going up...


----------



## hildy3

Quick, quick..grab the yellow pages before you go into withdrawal pangs! Poor baby, I fill your pain...do you have a sweater you can unravel? You must get help immediately! Sorry I don't know anyone in Vegas except Wayne and Celine....oh, oh..call Marie Osmond,,she makes dolls..she must have yarn. Tell her Hildy sent you..course she won't remember me, but...wait!! tear up your husbands t-shirt! There, you now have something to work with!! Enjoy!! Hildy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## anneevamod

MsMallo said:


> Tcomas gotten worse? I lived on Ft Lewis for 4 yrs, we moved away in 06, but I remember a few casinos were new or going up...


No no no...I am in Las Vegas at convention. Tacoma has gotten better and the casinos were kicked out. Now only have a few Indian Casinos......hahahha


----------



## anneevamod

Thank you so much...I will be sure to get there to morrow if possible. I have already started thinking about taking my husbands t-shirt apart LOL...we do all think alike don't we????


----------



## knittingneedles

Did u end up getting any yarn?? I live in Vegas, wrote about Wooly Wonders...did you get a chance to go over? they are open tomorrow all day...and of course there is always Michaels etc.. also Gails Knits on the West side of town...


----------



## anneevamod

knittingneedles said:


> Did u end up getting any yarn?? I live in Vegas, wrote about Wooly Wonders...did you get a chance to go over? they are open tomorrow all day...and of course there is always Michaels etc.. also Gails Knits on the West side of town...


Hi!!! I am at a conference at the Aria. If I get a chance I will try to get out tomorrow. Is it far from the Aria? I will have to take a taxi. Thank you so much. The thought of being without yarn is horrible. I KNOW I have a knitting addiction..it is horrible to be idle.


----------



## knittingneedles

You aren't the only one.. I believe we all are addicted that is why we are all on KP... I believe this is our 12 step program to knit more... lol..

It's about a 15 minute drive... 

I would be happy to take you.. but unfortunately, I have plans I can't get out of..


----------



## karen7

OMG! I can't believe you are in Las Vegas and more concerned with not having your yarn. There are plenty of things to do there to keep you occupied!


----------



## jday

I remember the days when the last thing I thought about was knitting when in Vegas.


----------



## psrn429

Look in the phone book,if it is still open there was a nice shop off the strip but on the bus line last time we were there. Good luck!


----------



## past

RIO said:


> THANK YOU so much for the information...I am going to visit my sister in Washington state for the entire month of July and I was happy to see there are 2 knitting shops I can and will visit! I just didn't want to bring my large bag of knitting since I will be limited on how much I can/will bring on the plane!
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here from Las Vegas. I am here until Sunday and I can't believe I left my yarn at home. I have my needles....but no yarn. I feel like an addict without his/her drug. ANyone know of a good yarn shop here????
> 
> 
> 
> Don't panic. Look here: http://www.knitmap.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :roll:
Click to expand...

Do as I do when traveling. I always make sure to pack my oldest underwear, socks, bras, t-shirts so that I can just throw them away and have the room in my suitcase for new stuff. Amazing how much room a pair of blue jeans takes up compared to 6 hanks of yarn.


----------



## SherryH

Jessica-Jean: As usual you have the answers! Thank you for the "knitmap" site!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

The yarn shops in Vegas seem to come and go (like anywhere) but Gail Knits has been there for at least a decade and is a nice shop. Gail is great... go see her. You will need a car, tho, as her shop isn't near the strip.


----------



## grammy602002

Gail Knits on Sahara or any Michaels or Joann's


----------



## Maureen knits

And, if you see a thrift shop closer, they may also have yarn...you never know. I've seen some at my local 99cent store also. I have to say I had a good laugh at your comment about feeling like an addict without your supply! What has our lives come to??? I totally understand!


----------



## denfam9

This site is just awsome i just log on to the mapyarn site and was given two yarn shops to visit while in Alaska on our trip in July thanks to the wonderful people here on KP


----------



## badams9084

It is also good to google yarn shop and city. My sister and I traveled to Tampa last year and visited four shops but only one is listed in knitmap.


----------



## Ggirl

anneevamod said:


> Anyone here from Las Vegas. I am here until Sunday and I can't believe I left my yarn at home. I have my needles....but no yarn. I feel like an addict without his/her drug. ANyone know of a good yarn shop here????


Hi,

There are two yarn shops here. My favorite is Wooly Wonders at the corner of Tropicana and Pecos. Another is Gail Knits on West Sahara. Google maps will pull up directions. Both of the locations have "open knitting" groups if you feel like a social knitting experience, but again, I prefer Wooly Wonders.


----------



## kneonknitter

anneevamod said:


> Anyone here from Las Vegas. I am here until Sunday and I can't believe I left my yarn at home. I have my needles....but no yarn. I feel like an addict without his/her drug. ANyone know of a good yarn shop here????


Wooly Wonders...Tropicana & Pecos. Wonderful yarn shop!!


----------



## wlk4fun647

I do my knitting at Gail's Knits, 8450 W. Sahara Ave #112,
Las Vegas, NV 89117; (702) 838-7713


----------



## pandphomemades

hildy3 said:


> Quick, quick..grab the yellow pages before you go into withdrawal pangs! Poor baby, I fill your pain...do you have a sweater you can unravel? You must get help immediately! Sorry I don't know anyone in Vegas except Wayne and Celine....oh, oh..call Marie Osmond,,she makes dolls..she must have yarn. Tell her Hildy sent you..course she won't remember me, but...wait!! tear up your husbands t-shirt! There, you now have something to work with!! Enjoy!! Hildy :thumbup: :thumbup:


lol


----------



## MaryE.

What a great excuse for a trip to the nearest yarn shop. I'll have to remember that for future use.


----------



## knitwit42

Gails Yarn shop on West Sahara. Phone is 702-838-7713.


----------



## anneevamod

Thank you everyone. Only one more day..leave in the morning. If I don't get out to Gail's today, I do think I will survive the trip....I want the yarn for the flight more than anything... Thanks again.


----------



## CBCAROL

You can always find a chain store and get some yarn of some kind.....
example: Walmart, K-Mart, Hancocks, JoAnn Fabric, Hobby Lobby, Michael's, etc.
Just check out the phone book or go online and google:
"Yarn - retail store"


----------



## lindade

anneevamod said:


> [ ...


No no no...I am in Las Vegas at convention. Tacoma has gotten better and the casinos were kicked out. Now only have a few Indian Casinos......hahahha[/quote]

Wed. went to Emerald Queen for first time. I felt like little Reno and really enjoyed it :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Nan5

Hi annavemode. 
How come your photo with the mixture of colours looks so gorgeous? Your good taste and good eye, I suppose.
I am knitting a knee rug with lots of colours and quite frankly it looks like a dog's dinner - that's dumb to say that because
I should imagine a dog's dinner would look attractive!
Never mind - I am not sure who will be the lucky (?) recipient
yet. If it is me my so called taste will haunt me, won't It? :lol: 
Cheers. Pam


----------



## anneevamod

Nan5 said:


> Hi annavemode.
> How come your photo with the mixture of colours looks so gorgeous? Your good taste and good eye, I suppose.
> I am knitting a knee rug with lots of colours and quite frankly it looks like a dog's dinner - that's dumb to say that because
> I should imagine a dog's dinner would look attractive!
> Never mind - I am not sure who will be the lucky (?) recipient
> yet. If it is me my so called taste will haunt me, won't It? :lol:
> Cheers. Pam


huh? I don't know how to download a photo...I have no photo. You must be looking at someone elses.


----------



## Nan5

Sorry, sorry! That message was meant for Knittingneedles.
Hope all is sorted out for you finding the yarn you yearn for.
Cheers


----------



## renee greenberg

Hi- Whenever I fly to a place, I look in the local phonebook to see if there are any yarn shops. I call and get directions and ask how far they are from where I am staying. Last Jan. my friend, who lives in R.I., looked up all the yarn shops we hadn't visited on my trip from the year before. We made the rounds. If you are staying in a hotel, they always have a phonebook in the drawer. They also have internet service in every hotel. 
Ooops! see if you can buy some Buffalo Gold Yarn. It's so soft and made from natural colors. The cheapest I've seen is $45 a skein. But out west, it might be cheaper. I know you can buy anything on-line and have it shipped. But I like to feel the yarn before I buy. It will make the softest hat. It's spun from the fur of the underside of a buffalo.
Have a nice trip!
Renee


----------



## knittylou

try the airport. knit out of the box; has everything 9even yarn cutter,st markers0 she is selling them at big airports; the kits are great because everything comes out of a box; needles included and the yarn and kits are great save the t-shirts. check out the web site she sells patterns and kits


----------



## knittingneedles

Nan5 said:


> Sorry, sorry! That message was meant for Knittingneedles.
> Hope all is sorted out for you finding the yarn you yearn for.
> Cheers


How about showing us pix of the rug. .bet u it isn't half as bad as you think... I found the yarn in a LYS in Buenos Aires, Argentina on a cruise earlier this year.. We drove cross country back from the Port in Florida to the West and needed something to do. .so I started knitting a new sweater, but decided it wasn't exactly what I wanted so I frogged it.. It's still sitting in a ball. I usually start and frog things before I am happy with it at least 3Xs and then finish the project.. But thanks for liking my yarn...


----------



## anneevamod

Back home.....had a great visit to Las Vegas...even won some money (I gambled after the conference) good to be home. Can't wait to get to my yarn...my garden....my bed. You are all the greatest!!!Thank you


----------



## Nan5

Will do. Son will have to show me how at the weekend!
Are you saying that the yarn was all in one, not a case of you choosing the colours?
Cheers.


----------



## knittingneedles

Nan5 said:


> Will do. Son will have to show me how at the weekend!
> Are you saying that the yarn was all in one, not a case of you choosing the colours?
> Cheers.


Exactly.. I'm good,, but not that good!!!! lol!!!  :wink:


----------



## Clara Jo

hildy3 said:


> Quick, quick..grab the yellow pages before you go into withdrawal pangs! Poor baby, I fill your pain...do you have a sweater you can unravel? You must get help immediately! Sorry I don't know anyone in Vegas except Wayne and Celine....oh, oh..call Marie Osmond,,she makes dolls..she must have yarn. Tell her Hildy sent you..course she won't remember me, but...wait!! tear up your husbands t-shirt! There, you now have something to work with!! Enjoy!! Hildy :thumbup: :thumbup:


To spare your husbands t-shirt you might grab a plastic bag, cut strips about 1-1 1/2 inches wide, loop them together and make plarn (plastic yarn). Plarn makes nice knitted scrubbies for the kitchen. My sister knitted purses as well.


----------



## kimmyz

RIO said:


> THANK YOU so much for the information...I am going to visit my sister in Washington state for the entire month of July and I was happy to see there are 2 knitting shops I can and will visit! I just didn't want to bring my large bag of knitting since I will be limited on how much I can/will bring on the plane!
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here from Las Vegas. I am here until Sunday and I can't believe I left my yarn at home. I have my needles....but no yarn. I feel like an addict without his/her drug. ANyone know of a good yarn shop here????
> 
> 
> 
> Don't panic. Look here: http://www.knitmap.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :roll:
Click to expand...

I checked that link. It didn't work for my area. Nothing came up in my search, and I KNOW we have a few yarn stores in my heavily populated area. I checked the "chain store" box for the search, and they didn't even display the Michael's store in my area.


----------



## Nan5

Thanks for telling me that - I do not feel quite so bad now about my colourful rug. I have never seen this type of yarn in Australia - fascinating! :lol:


----------



## RIO

GREAT IDEA!! I will do just that...THANK YOU!



pugmom5 said:


> If you find some good deals on yarn, don't worry. Buy it and mail it home. That is what I do so I don't have alot of baggage to take with me.


----------



## RIO

I will be in the Oak Harbor area on Widbey Island and I saw they have 2 shops (I hope they are still open!)...



anneevamod said:


> RIO said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU so much for the information...I am going to visit my sister in Washington state for the entire month of July and I was happy to see there are 2 knitting shops I can and will visit! I just didn't want to bring my large bag of knitting since I will be limited on how much I can/will bring on the plane!
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here from Las Vegas. I am here until Sunday and I can't believe I left my yarn at home. I have my needles....but no yarn. I feel like an addict without his/her drug. ANyone know of a good yarn shop here????
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahah I AM from Washington State!!! Where in Washington....I can steer you to the right one...Anne
> 
> Don't panic. Look here: http://www.knitmap.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Christi

hildy3 said:


> Quick, quick..grab the yellow pages before you go into withdrawal pangs! Poor baby, I fill your pain...do you have a sweater you can unravel? You must get help immediately! Sorry I don't know anyone in Vegas except Wayne and Celine....oh, oh..call Marie Osmond,,she makes dolls..she must have yarn. Tell her Hildy sent you..course she won't remember me, but...wait!! tear up your husbands t-shirt! There, you now have something to work with!! Enjoy!! Hildy :thumbup: :thumbup:


Like I said Hildy ......love your posts.........

Christi


----------

